# Moving entirely from Electric to Acoustic ... Comments from those who have been there.



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Recently, I haven't been "enjoying" playing my (only) electric guitar that much and am strongly considering selling it and my two amps and just playing acoustic. None of my electric gear is fancy, valuable or difficult to find. In addition, I know that I can always get electric gear again in the future if I feel that I want to have it available.

Just wondering about the experiences of others who have "unplugged" and their comments in general.

I would go through my reasoning in more depth but I suspect it would be somewhat boring as it is individual to me.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I once quit playing electric for 2 days. 










Didn't go so well for me. Good luck, and enjoy your trip into more acoustic stuff. There's no right answer here - go where your muse takes you.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I haven't quite come to that point yet, Dave but I am feeling more and more that I wish to play acoustic rather than electric. I don't know if I am going back to my roots or it's just a change in me but it seems to be gaining speed.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> There's no right answer here - go where your muse takes you.


Very true, and I agree. However, I'm wondering how many other GC members have done this (or the reverse...for that matter) for more than a short duration and what their comments might be (if any) 



Steadfastly said:


> I don't know if I am going back to my roots


That is certainly part of it for me.


----------



## Sid_V (Dec 27, 2016)

I gave up electric for a couple years and played acoustic exclusively. Lasted until a month ago - and I have only played my electric since then. Weird. I do find that my playing has gone off in a whole other direction, and I have really gotten out of my comfort zone since switching back.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Dave, I can give that ES a loving home until you want it back. It wont leave my basement .

If you arent enjoying electric guitar, put it away until you gotta take it out. If you have room to store it (unless the funds are for a new acoustic) I'd suggest that.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Sid_V said:


> I gave up electric for a couple years and played acoustic exclusively. Lasted until a month ago - and I have only played my electric since then. Weird. I do find that my playing has gone off in a whole other direction, and I have really gotten out of my comfort zone since switching back.


Interesting.

Do you have friends that you get together with to play (either electric or acoustic) guitar?
If yes, did that influence you original decision (to go to acoustic exclusively) or your recent decision to return solely to electric?

I can fully understand the whole comfort zone thing. Maybe I am just too lazy, and/or lack the necessary confidence and motivation to do the needed work to really improve.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Budda said:


> Dave, I can give that ES a loving home until you want it back. It wont leave my basement .
> 
> If you arent enjoying electric guitar, put it away until you gotta take it out. If you have room to store it (unless the funds are for a new acoustic) I'd suggest that.


Do you mean the MIJ Greco ES? I sold it to @starjag's son last fall. They live only a few blocks away and we socialize on occasion, so I can visit...LOL 

I don't need funds for a new acoustic as I just got one very recently (Yamaha) and I have 3 other acoustics.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I haven't played my electric guitar in over a year and I don't miss it.

There's just too many choices when playing electric. Amps, tubes, pedals, pickups. I found I was thinking more about all the choices there were then actually playing the guitar. Acoustic is just honest and simple. You can't hide behind walls of distortion and effects. Its you, the pick and the strings. I have gotten into the tones of different types of woods but that still seems more real. It came from a tree!

I also joined a song circle, folk jam thing and it's a lot of fun. Fiddles, piano, acoustic guitars, singing.

I think in a band situation I prefer electric. No drums and bass I prefer acoustic and my band days are over.

That being said if I had a song idea that called for electric or wanted to record a cover that required electric I would.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

greco said:


> Do you mean the MIJ Greco ES? I sold it to @starjag's son last fall. They live only a few blocks away and we socialize on occasion, so I can visit...LOL
> 
> I don't need funds for a new acoustic as I just got one very recently (Yamaha) and I have 3 other acoustics.


What Yamaha did you get?

I ordered a FG830 three weeks ago from L & M and am trying to be patient.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

interesting idea. I think it's something I could manage but my concern would be I would be giving up too many sonic possibilities so unless forced, I wouldn't do it.
It's a real treat to have been playing an acoustic and then to change things up, plug in one of my electrics and then back, etc.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

As many of you likely remember, I have a 5th Avenue Kingpin II and I play that mostly unplugged but it's just not enough acoustically for me. I need the real thing to satisfy my acoustic itch.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

I wouldn't sell your current gear. I did that once and regretted it a few months later when my mood and guys I played with changed. I'm going through it again now. I have a sweet newish to me amp that was inspiring for a while but the last month I just play my acoustic. 

I also find it depends how technical you are on either. I used to play solo Don Ross or Andy Mckee style stuff all the time and after a good year since my last acoustic binge, I just can't comp it. On the other hand, lead usually comes back pretty easy on electric as it is much easier to play.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I wouldn't do it either. For me, the acoustic guitar and electric guitar are two 'different' instruments. There's a lot more I can do sonically with the electric as opposed to the acoustic. Except for the recent house concert I have not played a gig with an acoustic guitar and I don't feel that is going to change soon.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Keep an electric and an amp. Store them somewhere safe. You don't have to use them, or even care, but you might find yourself in the position of needing them on occasion.

I've never gone as far as being without an electric, and I play mostly acoustic instruments, happily. My last foreseeable electric gig is next weekend, so after that I'll play even less electric.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Guncho said:


> What Yamaha did you get?
> 
> I ordered a FG830 three weeks ago from L & M and am trying to be patient.


NGD from the loving, beautiful and wealthy Mrs. Greco


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for all of the informative, interesting and helpful replies. I will be away all day and will respond in detail later this evening.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Chito said:


> I wouldn't do it either. For me, the acoustic guitar and electric guitar are two 'different' instruments. There's a lot more I can do sonically with the electric as opposed to the acoustic. Except for the recent house concert I have not played a gig with an acoustic guitar and I don't feel that is going to change soon.


While I am far from being a good (or even decent) player, this is what came to my mind as well. There are certain techniques and sounds I'm learning on each that just don't seem to translate well from one to the other. It seems they both have their place.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

But they are both guitar. Same tuning, same layout, skills are translated from one to the other. I don't see the either/or in this.

This is the same as I think:



Mooh said:


> Keep an electric and an amp. Store them somewhere safe. You don't have to use them, or even care, but you might find yourself in the position of needing them on occasion.
> 
> I've never gone as far as being without an electric, and I play mostly acoustic instruments, happily. My last foreseeable electric gig is next weekend, so after that I'll play even less electric.


You never know where your muse will take you. I think of it as a ride I'm on. I ain't fully in control. If easily replaced, sure sell your stuff. But I wouldn't be surprised if you decide to buy some electric stuff later. Or maybe not.

I'm a guitar player. I have to have both. I played a lot of acoustic when I bought my newest acoustic guitar. I play out with both. Now a new band has me really playing lots of electric (learning new songs, practicing with them, etc.).

But still, I'm a guitar player. Period. I don't play uke or mandolin or pedal steel or anything else. Just guitar, but all aspects of it (acoustic, electric, 12 string, slide, open-tunings, etc).


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

For the past three months I have been playing acoustic much more than electric, probably close to 80% acoustic. Before that I was 95% electric. My reason for changing is I am trying to learn to sing and play at the same time. I find it a lot easier, and it sounds better with an acoustic. I also was tired of lugging so much gear around with me. Three of my four acoustics have a built in pickup. I'm not in a band but I really enjoy playing with other musicians and play in both public and private jams at least once a week. I like the freedom of showing up, plugging my guitar in, then when it's time to go unplug and I'm done. With an electric it was at least two trips (amp and guitar, and gear bag) from the house to the car, from the car to the venue, from the venue to the car, from the car to the house. It has definitely changed my playing, I think for the better. I am much better at transposing on the fly as I try to figure out what key I can sing a song in. Playing lead on an acoustic is very different, whole tone bends are almost impossible. Playing the bass line for Sunshine of Your Love along with the bass while an electric plays the lead part sounds awesome on an acoustic by the way.

I've sold off several of my electrics but I'm down to five that are keepers. I'm sure some day I'll switch back to mostly electric.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Keep an electric and an amp. Store them somewhere safe. You don't have to use them, or even care, but you might find yourself in the position of needing them on occasion.
> 
> .


My suggestion as well. The thought of only doing acoustic did cross my mind quite a few years ago but I kept with the electric because I love the sound and power of electric instruments despite the acoustic (or so I thought at the time) being a more natural instrument for me. I can say now, that I am more of an electric player than acoustic but it took work. Take lessons (online or other), books etc. and work at it. I'm happy to provide some suggestions if you wish. Being a full time acoustic player is a mastery in itself and would not discourage you to do this if that's what provides you with happiness (lack of a better word).

The other guitarist in my group is an excellent acoustic player a la Tim Rice type of stuff but struggles with the electric. He is putting work into it but it is not natural for him. He is getting better but it is work.

Cheers


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

Haven't sold off my electric stuff, but I rarely play it any longer. Doesn't do anything for me unless playing with a rhythm section who can play, and knowing anybody who fits that category (and wants to create original music, isn't a flake etc.) is a rarity for me these days. Pretty depressing looking at it all actually–I've really pared it down to my ideal kit, it sounds like me–but I started on acoustic and will always be happy playing acoustic instruments.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks again to all for the valuable comments and your associated reasoning and experiences.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Guncho said:


> There's just too many choices when playing electric. Amps, tubes, pedals, pickups. I found I was thinking more about all the choices there were then actually playing the guitar. Acoustic is just honest and simple. You can't hide behind walls of distortion and effects. Its you, the pick and the strings. I have gotten into the tones of different types of woods but that still seems more real. It came from a tree!


I think @Guncho's post describes part of the reasoning of my desire to focus on acoustic. Playing loud enough to get decent tone is not enjoyable as my ears don't do well with it (I have tennitus). I dislike messing with pedals and effects and tend to get bored quite quickly with the sounds/tones I create.

If I was disciplined and motivated to extent required, I'd likely go more towards (electric) jazz as it has reasonably easy tone(s) to accomplish and can be played at low volume levels. The learning curve is steep..but even basic jazz chords and progressions are pleasing to me when I play them. I would keep an electric guitar and amp for this reason alone. Maybe this is just my age showing as blues and rock just don't appeal to me all that much any more. 

If I seem like I'm going in circles with all this, it is because I am.

Please keep the comments coming. It seems that others have gone through this internal debate/confusion, given the some of the posts. That is comforting.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

ga20t said:


> Haven't sold off my electric stuff, but I rarely play it any longer. Doesn't do anything for me unless playing with a rhythm section who can play, and knowing anybody who fits that category (and wants to create original music, isn't a flake etc.) is a rarity for me these days. Pretty depressing looking at it all actually–I've really pared it down to my ideal kit, it sounds like me–but I started on acoustic and will always be happy playing acoustic instruments.


I think this is a great post and something I hadn't considered before. I guess I am very lucky to be in a circle of like-minded friends that like to play out, sometimes for money, sometimes for charity, sometimes for shits and giggles. 

A few people in that circle play originals and chase that dream but that isn't what motivates most of us. It's great to try and 'make a go of it' but I'm long past thinking anyone my age is buying music from some undiscovered band my age, if you know what I mean. I'm happy playing music that people my age (+/- 25 years) recognize and enjoy listening and dancing to. We do it as much for us as anyone. I have a little label on my pedalboards reminding me of this: "I get to do this".

But without that camaraderie / rhythm section, I could certainly see much of my electric equipment being superfluous. And that's something I need to remind myself of - on top of just how damn lucky I am to get to do this. I say this as I prepare to go out for a band practice not because I have to but because it is to a large extent my reason dete. I work so I can afford to play. I know it won't last forever so I want to make the best of it.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Well, in the acoustic guitar world there are loads of choices, a perusal of www.acousticguitarforum.com will continue your G.A.S.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

*No!!! Don't do it !!!! Don't sell anything !!!!!*


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Well, in the acoustic guitar world there are loads of choices, a perusal of www.acousticguitarforum.com will continue your G.A.S.


Interesting, in that all my present G.A.S. is for acoustics. In the past, I paid very little attention to them in general. The G.A.S. pains aren't debilitating, but I still love to strum a Collings or a Santa Cruz if only for the bragging rights. 




Robert1950 said:


> No!!! Don't do it !!!! Don't sell anything !!!!!


@Robert1950 Please don't panic, my friend! 
I have very inexpensive, basic, and easily replaceable (electric) gear.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Mooh said:


> Well, in the acoustic guitar world there are loads of choices, a perusal of www.acousticguitarforum.com will continue your G.A.S.


Yes, go here for fairly unbiased views and opinions. 



greco said:


> Interesting, in that all my present G.A.S. is for acoustics. In the past, I paid very little attention to them in general. The G.A.S. pains aren't debilitating, but I still love to strum a Collings or a Santa Cruz if only for the bragging rights.


And then go here to shop.

Bluedog Guitars - best acoustic guitar, guitar store, guitar stores vancouver

You'll have money to burn when you sell your electric stuff. No border hassles and they happily ship.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

As others have said, keep it in the house. I play pretty much all acoustic, but about twice a year, I decide that I'm going to start playing more electric - usually lasts about a week. If nothing else, it refreshes my love for guitar in general - "a change is as good as a rest." 

I also can't play loud for any length of time anymore due to a form of tinnitis, so I've moved to emulators when I play electric.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> You'll have money to burn when you sell your electric stuff.


It will be a very small fire as I doubt that I will clear $1000.00 if everything sells.

However, thanks for support and for the links.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> You'll have money to burn when you sell your electric stuff.


It will be a very small fire as I doubt that I will clear $1000.00 if everything sells.

However, thanks for support and for the links.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Just my opinion but if i were not gigging, i would sell all my electrics and keep a few acoustics. The sound is way more enjoyable and always nice just to pick it up anytime you want, no fussing around with amps, pedals etc... just pure sound from your favourite acoustic. Best of luck Dave and like you said, you can always get another electric down the road if need be. Lord knows there are always a few for sale here.!!!!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

marcos said:


> The *sound is way more enjoyable* and always nice just to pick it up anytime you want, no fussing around with amps, pedals etc... just *pure sound *from your favourite acoustic. Best of luck Dave and like you said, you can always get another electric down the road if need be. Lord knows there are always a few for sale here.!!!!


The "more enjoyable" (to me also) "pure sound" aspect of acoustics certainly is one of the primary characteristics that appeals to me. 

Thanks for the wishes/support.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2017)

We'll be keeping an eye out for a FS thread.
or are you planning to bring it all to Elmira next Sunday?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> ..... bring it all to *Elmira next Sunday?*


Yes. I'm bringing some of it for sure ...and likely all of it.
Anyone there from Acton gets a discount...FYI


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2017)

greco said:


> Anyone there from Acton gets a discount...FYI


maybe I'll bring an acoustic?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> maybe I'll bring an acoustic?


Please send me an email with some more info about this.
Maybe we can work out a pre-Elmira deal??!!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

marcos said:


> Just my opinion but if i were not gigging, i would sell all my electrics and keep a few acoustics. The sound is way more enjoyable and always nice just to pick it up anytime you want, no fussing around with amps, pedals etc... just pure sound from your favourite acoustic. Best of luck Dave and like you said, you can always get another electric down the road if need be. Lord knows there are always a few for sale here.!!!!


I really like playing lots of acoustic over a weekend or week and then picking up electric and bending notes a tone and a half. I would miss that without an electric, even just noodling around quietly at home.

As long as I have the jam room, I'm inclined to keep a few amps around, but if I were in a townhouse or condo (and didn't play out anymore), I would be more inclined to invest in a good modeler. But the longer I wait to go that way, the better and cheaper the modelers are going to get. I'm where I want to be right now, though.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Good luck Greco! I couldn't imagine my life with an acoustic guitar much less no electric guitars in my life! 

IMHO I will never play an acoustic! It's just not my style! 

Like you said, you can also pick up an amp and a guitar easily if your desire changes!


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

You could just put the electric stuff away for a few months and see how you feel then.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I went acoustic to electric. Never had so much fun. Never going back.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

1SweetRide said:


> Never going back.


Never say never...


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

greco said:


> Never say never...


True but can't envision this ever happening.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

1SweetRide said:


> I went acoustic to electric. Never had so much fun. Never going back.


About two years ago, I moved back to my home town. I had been asked for years if I ever would and I always said "never!". I have now learned to never say never.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Well ...the Elmira Vintage Guitar show/sale is over and I now have only 2 guitars:

a 1976 Yamaha FG110-1 (in the pic to the left) 
and 
a Yamaha FS6 M

Stay tuned...LOL (groan!!!)


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Well ...the Elmira Vintage Guitar show/sale is over and I now have only 2 *acoustic* guitars:

a 1976 Yamaha FG110-1 (in the pic to the left) 

and 

a Yamaha FS6 M

Stay tuned...LOL (groan!!!)


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

You can say that again


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

LexxM3 said:


> You can say that again


OK... Stay tuned


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Almost 72 hours without electric gear and no withdrawal symptoms so far apart from the realization that looking at Kijiji is not nearly as much fun as it was.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

If you're ever up in this neck of the woods, I can arrange a show and tell with some decent acoustics.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

greco said:


> Almost 72 hours without electric gear and no withdrawal symptoms so far apart from the realization that looking at Kijiji is not nearly as much fun as it was.


Ah, but acoustic GAS is so much more fun. There are lots of decent electrics under $1,000. There are few decent acoustics under $1,000. I bought a Taylor GS Mini about a year ago. My first new acoustic in 40 years. Now I have four more and I spend way too much time thinking about $3,000 and up acoustics.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Mooh said:


> If you're ever up in this neck of the woods, I can arrange a show and tell with some decent acoustics.


@Mooh Thanks very much for the kind and generous offer. Unfortunately , I'm expecting to have very little time this summer as I am executor of my father's estate and that involves preparing a condo for the market and selling it. Maybe in the late summer or fall.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Kerry Brown said:


> Ah, but acoustic GAS is so much more fun. There are few decent acoustics under $1,000. Now I have four more and I spend way too much time thinking about $3,000 and up acoustics.


The GAS is certainly still fun.

For me, I will not permit myself to indulge in acoustics much over $500.00, let alone $1000.00. Please fully understand, I'm not dissing you in any way for your approach.

I honestly don't feel that my limited skills justify a guitar of significant expense. However, I do like finding and fixing up old Yamaha stuff and that keeps me out of trouble. In addition, my wife is supportive of that hobby and seems to get a lot of laughs from some of the guitars I drag back to the house.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Hope it all works for you. I can only play my acoustic for so long before I have to pick up an electric.


----------

